# Guitarist In Competa



## Blake_n_Leo (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,

Just moved to Competa from the uk.

Im a guitarist and looking for any local expats that may want to Jam. In and around Competa.

I have a car so can travel. 

Cheers 

Blake


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Blake_n_Leo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just moved to Competa from the uk.
> 
> ...


Nerja and surrounding areas have open mike nights, which are full of musos with guitars, singers, jammers, ex pros - we go over every winter to play, as my husband is a guitarist.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/530357877020867/ This may give you an idea of the bars, venues and people who may help. I have plenty of friends in Nerja and surrounding area who would love you to join them

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This was always my favourite venue https://www.facebook.com/groups/RacingclubAxarquia/?fref=ts They have a jam session every sunday afternoon - you could meet people and get "in" - have a scroll down their page and you'll find more venues and people

Jo xxx


----------



## Blake_n_Leo (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for all that info Jojo


----------

